

Cassandra - Trial by Frustration - meltingice
http://blog.meltingice.net/work/cassandra-trial-frustration/

======
jbellis
To save some frustration, I'd recommend starting with the DataStax Cassandra
documentation: <http://www.datastax.com/docs/1.1/index>

For "timeline" type data like this, I'd recommend reading these two
explanations:

[http://rubyscale.com/blog/2011/03/06/basic-time-series-
with-...](http://rubyscale.com/blog/2011/03/06/basic-time-series-with-
cassandra/)

[http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/advanced-time-series-
with-c...](http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/advanced-time-series-with-
cassandra)

P.S. comments on your blog are 404ing

